# UBYTE4N Vertex Data is Required



## AM00

MY SON HAS INSTALLED CALL OF DUTY AND UPON START UP IT SHOWS A MESSAGE........UBYTE4N Vertex Data required to runthis program...
What do we need to do to get this operational...??

HE HAS A NEW DELL COMPUTER-Purchased 12/11/07....
Inspiron 530,Intel Celeron Processor 420(1.6GHz/800FSB)
250GB Serial ATA HardDrive (7200rpm) w/ DataBurst
WinXP-Home Edition
1GB dual CH DDR2 SDRAM @ 667 MHz-2DIMMs.
Video Card - Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100
Sound card- Integrated 7.1 CH Audio

Thx,
AM00


----------



## emosun

Welcome to TSF. You need a video card as your computer doesn't have one. The pc has a free pci-e slot so you could upgrade to pretty much any video card you want. Your power supply is only 300w , so if you want to upgrade to a newer faster video card you would need a new power supply too. Or you could get a low power video card and you wouldn't need to upgrade your power supply , but the game would look and run pretty poorly. So your options are new video card and power supply and the game will run good, or lower end video card and the game will run but slowly. 

Also this is just a suggestion, but you should look into a new cpu too. That celeron is probly the slowest part on the pc.


----------



## AM00

Hey thx for the reply,

ref your comment about NO Video Card.....our computer has one installed--I THINK---ref the product description.......

"Video Card............Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100."

What do we have here then if not a Vid Card..........?? What is it for-if not for Video...?
Obviously I'm not up on all the Techy stuff.

What would be your recommendation for a Low cost fix on Video card and Power supply...problem...??
Thx 
AM00


----------



## emosun

Well that isn't actually a video CARD. It's a built in , onboard, video card that just does basic things like windows browsing and maybe is able to play dvd's or very old games. A video card is a dedicated piece of hardware designed to give the pc more graphics power so it can play games. Now im going to tell you straight up, if you go cheap , you'll get cheap. If you buy just a low end video card , your pc will technically play the game but its not going to look great. But if you invest in it a buy a quality video card and a quality power supply , it will last longer and be able to play not only that game but others as well.
Here's what im ballparking as the cost to change the psu and gpu
50$ for the power supply
100$ for a good video card

Here what it would cost for a cheap fix.
80 or 90$ for a lower end video card.

Now if you go the lower end route theres no garentee that your current power supply will be able to power the machine efficiently anymore.


----------



## emosun

To tell you the truth , the pc kind of needs a overhaul. If your willing to save up , it could use a better cpu and memory too. But thats just a suggestion and doesn't really pertain to the current problem.


----------



## AM00

emosun,
Thx for your time and the Info. we have to look into it.
AM00


----------



## Applesauceninja

I pretty much got the same problem, i got:
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.

i have DirectX 9.0 either that or Direct X 9.0c. My computer is a bit older than AM00's but it has all the minimum requirements yet it still gives me that message...any ideas/suggestions? reply asap plz


----------



## emosun

Hello Applesauceninja. Post your system make model and specs.


----------



## waybar1965

Hi 

Getting the same error message as others when trying to start this game. Do we need a new graphics card, comp new thought it wud handle the game.

Compaq
Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor E2140 1.6GHz,
800MHz FSB, 
1MB Cache Genuine Windows Vista (R) Home Premium 
1024MB RAM Memory 
160GB Hard Drive 
Dual Layer DVD RW with Lightscribe 
Intel GMA 950 Graphics 15-in-1 Media Card Reader 

Thanks for your help


----------



## emosun

HI waybar1965. Does your pc have a video card in it? You can check by right clicking the desktop, hitting properties, then click the settings tab and it will say your graphics card make and model.


----------



## xcortman

Hi Emosun,

I have the same message/problem when i try and run "Call of Duty 4" as the others above....I have a Compaq Presario M2000 laptop....

Here are the specs:

Intel Celeron Proc 1.40Ghz
248MB RAM
Running on Windows XP Home SP2...

Not much of a laptop....Can you help me sort the problem out>>>>..

THanks
Jake


----------



## emosun

Welcome to the quickly growing thread xcortman. Your laptop has intel extreme graphics two which is not powerful enough for the game and is not removable, sorry.


----------



## emosun

Also xcortman , your laptop doesn't have enough ram or cpu speed either.


----------



## xcortman

emosun said:


> Welcome to the quickly growing thread xcortman. Your laptop has intel extreme graphics two which is not powerful enough for the game and is not removable, sorry.





emosun said:


> Also xcortman , your laptop doesn't have enough ram or cpu speed either.


Hey emosun,

Thanks for that awesome quick reply....

I also installed the same game on my other PC which has these specs....

Intel Pentium 4 CPU 1.60 GHZ
RAM 1GB
Running Windows XP Pro SP2

OK and when i run call of duty on this machine i get something like..

"Error during initilization"
"Video card or driver doesn't support alpha blending"....

My current graphics card on this same machine is on a AGP port, and its a "NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model64 P"

So my question is if i just upgrade the video card say to a "Geforce 6600 or better" will the game now work???

Thanks for your help
Jake


----------



## emosun

To xcortman. Yes , the minimum video card I would recommend would be a geforce 6 series or higher or a ATi X series or higher. What power supply does the system have because you may need to upgrade that too. Also a geforce 6 series is pretty low still, to get good performance a 7 series or higher would be better. But WILL require a power supply upgrade also.


----------



## emosun

I would also recommend a cpu upgrade for that pc too as a pentium 4 1.6ghz will be pretty slow.


----------



## xcortman

emosun said:


> I would also recommend a cpu upgrade for that pc too as a pentium 4 1.6ghz will be pretty slow.


Yeah you right i think i need to upgrade my PSU, i think its only 300W....Would a 400W do???

Also if i just upgrade the Video (AGP) card to a higher one will this solve the problem or would i also have to upgrade the cpu???

Thanks


----------



## emosun

xcortman said:


> Yeah you right i think i need to upgrade my PSU, i think its only 300W....Would a 400W do???
> 
> Also if i just upgrade the Video (AGP) card to a higher one will this solve the problem or would i also have to upgrade the cpu???
> 
> Thanks


Well if you only upgraded your video card and nothing else you may run into problems. You psu might not be able to power the system properly and that could caus alot of crashes , errors , and may slowly damage the rest of your computer.

So I would say to safely upgrade get a good quality psu to go with the gpu that you get. Let me know your budget and i can help you shop arround.

Also the game will technically play with your current processor, but it isnt gonna be very fast, infact it will be the slowest part on the pc.


----------



## waybar1965

Hi
When i right click on the desktop i get this list 
View
sort by
refresh
graphics properties
graphics options
new 
personalize

if i click on graphics properties i can come up with this list.

Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver Report


Report Date: 12/31/2007
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	13:45:00
Driver Version: 7.14.10.1322
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium* , (6.0.6000)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 1014 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	251 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	113 MB
Processor: x86
Processor Speed: 2999 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 2772
Device Revision: 02


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1295
Current Graphics Mode:	1024 by 768 True Color (75 Hz)

dont really know what i am looking for. Could probably get the full specs of the website where i bought the comp, that might be more use than me lol


----------



## waybar1965

Full specification Benefit 
Processor Type Intel Pentium D 925 
Clock-Speed 3.0GHz 
Front Side BUS 800MHz 
Cache 4 MB 
Operating-System Windows Vista Home Premium 
RAM Memory 1024 MB 
Hard Disk Capacity 160 Gb 
Optical Drive 1 DL DVD-RW with Lightscribe 
Plug In Removable Hard Drive NO 
Graphics Memory 32 dedicated up to 224 MB The higher the memory the better quality images you are display 
Graphics Description Intel Graphic Media Accel 950 
Sound Card Integrated 5.1 sound solution The quality of the sound generated by the PC will depend on how powerful the sound card is and the quality of the speakers 
Soundcard included NO 
Media Card Reader 15-in-1 Allows the computer to read and transfer files onto a digital media card often found in digital cameras 
Built-In HP Docking Station NO 
No of USB connections 4 The more connections the computer has the more equipment you can connect to your computer e.g. modem, printer, scanner, digital camera, PDA 
No of PCI Slots 3 These slots are used to add hardware to your computer e.g. a video card 
No. of Firewire Connections 0 High speed data transfer link for digital video and other media. Ideal for quickly downloading video images from a camcorder to PC 
Keyboard YES 
Wireless Keyboard and Mouse NO 
Mouse YES 
Weight 9.53 kg This is the weight of the appliance in KG 
Height 426 mm 
Width 169 mm 
Depth 377 mm


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Unfortunately *if* you are going to replace CPU, PSU, Graphics, then:


You will also need a new Operating System (assuming it is OEM) - change the CPU and your activation is lost

You will need more RAM for Vista as 2GB is really the minimum


IMHO, you are really verging on a new system being a better economic decsion. HOwever you have a 945 chipset so you might be able to keep the motherboard and RAM. Lets get a better view of your system:

Click on my signature and download *PC Wizard.* Once installed, open it and click on FILE, SAVE AS and give it a name (anyname) and save it to your desktop. Then copy the text in that saved file to this thread. That will give us a better view.


----------



## laredneck

Same Problem: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data 

System Info:

Dell Inspiron D530
Vista Home Premium
Intel core 2 CPU [email protected]
Total Physical Mem-2,036.56
Available -865.66MB
Total Virtual Memory-4.19GB
Available-2.91GB

Disply-Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset

Dell has these cards as upgrades for my PC:

(1) XFX GeForce 8600 GT 256MB-540m Dual DVI PCIE

(2) Vision Tek Radeon HD 2600 Pro 512MB or 256MB DDR2 PCI EXPRESS

Q: Will these cards play COD4?

If YES, Which one is better value?


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Laredneck

welcome to TSF, please don't hijack others posts, but you are very welcome here at TSF nonetheless.

I am looking into your machine now. :wink:


----------



## FreoHeaveho

laredneck said:


> Same Problem: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data
> 
> System Info:
> 
> Dell Inspiron D530
> Vista Home Premium
> Intel core 2 CPU [email protected]
> Total Physical Mem-2,036.56
> Available -865.66MB
> Total Virtual Memory-4.19GB
> Available-2.91GB
> 
> Disply-Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset
> 
> Dell has these cards as upgrades for my PC:
> 
> (1) XFX GeForce 8600 GT 256MB-540m Dual DVI PCIE
> 
> (2) Vision Tek Radeon HD 2600 Pro 512MB or 256MB DDR2 PCI EXPRESS
> 
> Q: Will these cards play COD4?
> 
> If YES, Which one is better value?


Ok, ok, worked it out DUH!.. http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspndt_53xs?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19

Anyway, yes, you can use PCIe cards without any worries BUT you only have a 250W power supply, so you will need to upgrade that as well. See power supply info in my signature. I would personally recommend a HX520W from Corsair, or anything around 400 - 500 W from seasonic.

The best card (to finally anwer your question) is a 8600GT is significantly better.


----------



## laredneck

Desktop.
Ran Dell Suport Center/Upgrades and Accessories and it came up with those cards!


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Sorry dude I'm all over the place tonight!


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Your card is limited (i think) by the size of your case. Ask them if a 8800GT, or a 8600GTS will fit. Plus you need to find out what size PSU will fit too.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Ok i tried to call Dell, but you need your service tag. Call them and ask what PCIe cards will fit the case and what PSU's will fit the case.


----------



## laredneck

Thanks for INFO!
didn't mean to hijack.
Don't post much.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

laredneck said:


> Thanks for INFO!
> didn't mean to hijack.
> Don't post much.


You're welcome, didn't mean to sound unfriendly. Check it out and then post what they said for verification from our guys. CHeer.s


----------



## xcortman

emosun said:


> Well if you only upgraded your video card and nothing else you may run into problems. You psu might not be able to power the system properly and that could caus alot of crashes , errors , and may slowly damage the rest of your computer.
> 
> So I would say to safely upgrade get a good quality psu to go with the gpu that you get. Let me know your budget and i can help you shop arround.
> 
> Also the game will technically play with your current processor, but it isnt gonna be very fast, infact it will be the slowest part on the pc.


Hey emosun,

I was wondering if i upgraded the psu along with the video card and i DON'T upgrade the cpu will the game still work....Im thinking that 1GB of RAM should compensate for the slow cpu speed right? Wot would you have to say with that...

Oh BTW im in New Zealand so i think the shopping prices might vary with the prices over there!! Thanks for offering though :smile:


----------



## emosun

xcortman said:


> Hey emosun,
> 
> I was wondering if i upgraded the psu along with the video card and i DON'T upgrade the cpu will the game still work....Im thinking that 1GB of RAM should compensate for the slow cpu speed right? Wot would you have to say with that...
> 
> Oh BTW im in New Zealand so i think the shopping prices might vary with the prices over there!! Thanks for offering though :smile:


Well yea like I said it will play , but the cpu will be the slowest part. Meaning anything that requires cpu power like loading times will run slow. And the ram wont composant for the cpu. But it will be playable. Let me know your budget and ill help you pick something out. If its one thing im good at is getting the best for the price. lol


----------



## fc2233

I have the same problem; UBYTE4N Vertex Data is Required for Call of Duty 4

I have a Hp Pavilion model: s7220n slimline PC 

what do i need to play Call of Duty 4???


----------



## fc2233

I have the same problem; UBYTE4N Vertex Data is Required for Call of Duty 4

I have a Hp Pavilion model: s7220n slimline PC 

what do i need to play Call of Duty 4???


----------



## fc2233

I have the same problem; UBYTE4N Vertex Data is Required for Call of Duty 4

I have a Hp Pavilion model: s7220n slimline PC 

what do i need to play Call of Duty 4???


----------



## xcortman

emosun said:


> Well yea like I said it will play , but the cpu will be the slowest part. Meaning anything that requires cpu power like loading times will run slow. And the ram wont composant for the cpu. But it will be playable. Let me know your budget and ill help you pick something out. If its one thing im good at is getting the best for the price. lol


Ok cool thanks for the reassuring feedback :smile: My budget is roughly around $100NZD keeping in mind that im in New Zealand like i said earlier...So if that would help than thanks a lot...

Cheers
Jake


----------



## xcortman

fc2233 said:


> I have the same problem; UBYTE4N Vertex Data is Required for Call of Duty 4
> 
> I have a Hp Pavilion model: s7220n slimline PC
> 
> what do i need to play Call of Duty 4???


Hi fc2233,

You will need to give more details about your pc including the memory, cpu, graphics card etc for us to pin-point your problem...

CHeers


----------



## emosun

So about 76 $. You wont be able to upgrade your psu and gpu for that, so i will try to find a low powered gpu that shouldn't require a new psu. but its really not gonna look good.


----------



## xcortman

emosun said:


> So about 76 $. You wont be able to upgrade your psu and gpu for that, so i will try to find a low powered gpu that shouldn't require a new psu. but its really not gonna look good.


Emosun,

Ive been looking online for more information and there are some issues that i have run into..

My MOBO is a Asus PS4800-MX and this MOBO does not have any PCIe slots on it, which means i cant use any PCIe video cards....And that also means that i cant install any of the Geforce 6600, 7600 or even the 8600 i think, forcing me to even upgrade my Motherboard...

Manual for the PS4800 - http://joule.bu.edu/~hazen/LinuxCluster/e1447_p4s800-mx.pdf

So i came to a conclusion....Is there an AGP card that is available and that is powerful enough as one of the Geforce ones so that i would be able to buy instead of upgrading my MOBO???

OR

Would you be able to help me to choose a suitable Graphics card mayb PCI or AGP but NOT PCIe from this list....Keeping in mind that my MOBO does not support PCIE...

Thanks
Jake


----------



## xcortman

Oh almost forgot, Here is the link to all the graphic/agp cards availble here along with the prices...

http://www.pricespy.co.nz/cat_16.html

Cheers
Jake


----------



## emosun

Yes xcortman I realised before that your pc used agp slot as you had mentioned it before. That website seemed like the cards where a little expensive so I searched tigerdirect.

ok heres two that should play the game ok and are close to your price range. And hopefully will be ok without a psu upgrade.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3101648&sku=V261-4052

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3053805&CatId=2234


----------



## jamie91

i have the same problem
i recently installed the game and it brings up the message about my driver or video card not supporting the UBYTE4N vertex data
I own a medion laptop, not sure of the specifics
Can anyone help??
thanks


----------



## emosun

Welcome to TSF jamie91, we have found that the reason this problem has been occuring with so many people is that there video card is not powerfull enough , is too old, or they do not even have one installed in their computer.


----------



## xcortman

emosun said:


> Yes xcortman I realised before that your pc used agp slot as you had mentioned it before. That website seemed like the cards where a little expensive so I searched tigerdirect.
> 
> ok heres two that should play the game ok and are close to your price range. And hopefully will be ok without a psu upgrade.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3101648&sku=V261-4052
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3053805&CatId=2234


Hey emosun,

Thanks for your help...I had a look at those two cards and i don't think the first one will be usable for me because it does not have a DB15 port for the screen...

Looks like i would have to make do with the second one (Sprakle Geforce 7600 GS 512MB)

Do you think this would suit my MOBO which is a Asus P4S800 MX because the card is a 8X and 128 bit??

Thanks
Jake


----------



## xcortman

Emosun,

I found this AGP card on this New Zealand site, it seems to be in my budget...Do you think this will work with Call of Duty 4??

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/Components/Video-cards/AGP/auction-134648505.htm

Thanks
Jake


----------



## emosun

Thanks for your help...I had a look at those two cards and i don't think the first one will be usable for me because it does not have a DB15 port for the screen...

The card comes with a dvi to vga adapter.

Looks like i would have to make do with the second one (Sprakle Geforce 7600 GS 512MB) Do you think this would suit my MOBO which is a Asus P4S800 MX because the card is a 8X and 128 bit??

Yes that card will work with that motherboard.

I found this AGP card on this New Zealand site, it seems to be in my budget...Do you think this will work with Call of Duty 4??

No, that 9600 is pretty old and is underpowerd for call of duty 4.


----------



## Skeeternate

Alright I am yet another person who is having the UBYTE4N Vertex Data error! I have a hp pavilion dv5237cl laptop that i got mid 2006 and I am pretty sure that it has a built in video card (Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family) and I was just curious if there is ANYTHING that i can do about this problem or if I am just screwed.


----------



## xcortman

emosun said:


> No, that 9600 is pretty old and is underpowerd for call of duty 4.


Ok emosun, 

How about this one??

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/Components/Video-cards/AGP/auction-134484639.htm

Thanks
J


----------



## xcortman

Skeeternate said:


> Alright I am yet another person who is having the UBYTE4N Vertex Data error! I have a hp pavilion dv5237cl laptop that i got mid 2006 and I am pretty sure that it has a built in video card (Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family) and I was just curious if there is ANYTHING that i can do about this problem or if I am just screwed.


Skeeternate, i had the same problem with my lappy...Its got built in video and cant be upgraded...Looks like you can't do anything about it :normal:

J


----------



## emosun

yes xcortman that one should be ok.


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf Skeeternate. Your graphics card is underpowered for the game and since it is not removable on laptops I'm afraid there not much you can do.


----------



## demon_archer

hey all new user here,

just got COD4 and have the same error i think i know what you mean by video card

I have " intel media graphics accelerator 950" and it says PCI-Express slot available. and its true it doesnt run games like WoW really fast.
and lol i am getting an nvidia 8800 GT. i didnt know that my computer didnt have one...SO THATS WHY! I could never find my card in device manager because I dont really have one. I have learned much from this. anyway my PC specs are :

Windows Vista 32-bit 
250GB hard drive SATA ll
Pentium D 915 core 2 duo processorach core 2.8GHZ
2GB ram
and in a day or two video card: nvidia geforce 8800 GT 512MB with DX10.

so once i get my card i can play the game right? cause it gives the same error message as everyone else cause the card "intel media graphics accelerator 950" is intergrated.

sorry ifthis sounds so newb i am pretty new with computers so i need some help so if you can just bare with me.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

demon_archer said:


> hey all new user here,
> 
> just got COD4 and have the same error i think i know what you mean by video card
> 
> I have " intel media graphics accelerator 950" and it says PCI-Express slot available. and its true it doesnt run games like WoW really fast.
> and lol i am getting an nvidia 8800 GT. i didnt know that my computer didnt have one...SO THATS WHY! I could never find my card in device manager because I dont really have one. I have learned much from this. anyway my PC specs are :
> 
> Windows Vista 32-bit
> 250GB hard drive SATA ll
> Pentium D 915 core 2 duo processorach core 2.8GHZ
> 2GB ram
> and in a day or two video card: nvidia geforce 8800 GT 512MB with DX10.
> 
> so once i get my card i can play the game right? cause it gives the same error message as everyone else cause the card "intel media graphics accelerator 950" is intergrated.
> 
> sorry ifthis sounds so newb i am pretty new with computers so i need some help so if you can just bare with me.


Hey mate

Welcome, and kick-**** card btw. Just bought one myself.

What is the problem? I you worried that wont fix the problem? It will, but we need to make sure you have sufficient power and the right mobo.

Download PC Wizzard from my sig and then post a new thread entitled something like "8800GT + My motherboard?" and paste the report text:

Open PC Wizard

Select FILE / SAVE ***

Enter a name and save it to your destop, then open the new file.

Copy and paste the text out of the file into the NEW THREAD (see above).


We can go from there. But if your machine is able to accomadate a 8800GT, its a rockin card!


----------



## Applesauceninja

nvm, i fixed the prob with a better video card, thx for replying anyway emosun.


----------



## garbetjie

I'm yet another addition to the list that can't run CoD 4, due to the same error messages, namely:

Video card / Driver doesn't accelerate transform & lighting
Video card / Driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data

I'm (trying) to run it on my laptop, an HP Compaq 6710b, with XP Pro SP2 as the OS. Specs are as follows:

Intel Core2Duo T7300 2.0GHz CPU
Mobile Intel 695 Chipset Family
2GB RAM
160GB SATA HDD
Intel GMA X3100 Gfx card

According to this article on WikiPedia, the Intel GMA X3100 actually has 4 vertex shaders, which is why I can't understand the reson for CoD4 not picking them up. 

I would really appreciate any help in this 

*G


----------



## emosun

@garbetjie
The card probly doesn't support the transform & lighting or the most recent shader models.


----------



## panicrooster

The UBYTE4N is part of the software of a game that requires a "hardware" vertex shader. Many late model video cards have, let's say pixel shader 2.0 and and directX or the 3d-analyzer can give you vertex shader 2.0 or 3.0, but the newer games, specifically Call of Duty 4 requires a (video card) "hardware vertex shader 2.0".Bottom line is that you can emulate a software vertex shader but when the game requires a hardware vertex shader you can't. Must buy a new video card that has, preferably, built-in vertex shader 3.0 or might as well get the 4.0. You will need it one day, one game, sooner or later.


----------



## xcortman

I installed one of these and the game now works...

http://www.einfo.co.nz/shop/product_info.php?pName=asus-radeon-9550-256mb

Thanks for all the help emosun.... :smile:

Jake


----------



## Micdaddy868

Hey I aWindows Vista and everything is all differenty so how do I figure out my make model and specs?


----------



## emosun

Hi Micdaddy868. Does it simply say on your computer its make and model?


----------



## Micdaddy868

what do you mean like on the tower?


----------



## Micdaddy868

not sure what you mean like on the tower itself?


----------



## Micdaddy868

Ok found it it says: Model: Gateway GT5428 and S/No: XCV73 210 04410


----------



## emosun

@ Micdaddy868

Your pc does not have a video card in it, it has only onboard. But your pc does have a free pci-e 16x slot so you could upgrade to any video card you want, but you would need to upgrade the psu aswell.


----------



## Micdaddy868

whats a PSU again thats the power source? and also do you have any suggestions as to which card and which PSu i should get?


----------



## emosun

@ Micdaddy868

Depends on your budget, please post your budget


----------



## andloev

I get this message when i try to run Cod 4. 

I think my prob. is my graphic card, but im not sure... im only 14 and im new to all the graphic card things and then i thought that this website could help me. 

----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


HERE IS MY GRAPHIC CARD specs

Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver Report



Driver Version: 7.14.10.1329
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium* , (6.0.6000)
Default Language: Danish
DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 2038 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	224 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	63 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Speed: 2200 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 2772
Device Revision: 02


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1374
Current Graphics Mode:	1024 x 768 True Color (75 Hz)


What is your opinioun... Is it something wrong with my graphic card (too old) or is it something else. My com is not very old. Got i for Christmas. Here is my specs

Windows Vista Home Premium

Producer Medion AG

Model Professional PC

Processor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz 2.2GHz

RAM 2039 mb

System type 32-bit operativsystem

2mb LB cache, 800 MHz PSB

I think that should be it... Thank you!


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf andloev. Your pc is infact new, but doesnt have a video card in it . Only onboard graphics , which is only made for things such as web browseing and dvd's. To fix the problem you will need to install a video card and most likely a new psu. Please post the exact make and model number of your pc so we can see what upgrade slots it has.


----------



## andloev

I'm not sure but maybe my model number is 471... That's what i could find on my computer box. I have searched a bit on my com for a model number, but couldnt find any. 

If 471 isn't the correct number can you then tell me where to find the real number please?

THANK YOU FOR THE HELP EMOSUN


----------



## andloev

i think i got it:grin:

I can see modell on the back of my com

Modell: pc MT 7

Typ: MED MT 501G

ask me if u need more 

THANK YOU!


----------



## emosun

Well I tried searching around but couldn't find your pc. Does it have a brand name by any chance like dell or Hp or compaq? Most likely your pc has a free video card slot but theres a chance it may not.


----------



## emosun

Ok I tried searching for those model numbers and the pc must be a foreign pc? The only websites I find about it are in german or other languages. Well i'm pretty sure you have a extra pci-e slot. But to check you'll need to open the pc and make sure. Also when you check to see if it has a extra pci-e slot, check the wattage on the power supply .

Heres a picture of a pci-e slot for reference
http://www.diaginc.com/knowledgebase/pcie_lores_callouts.jpg


----------



## Micdaddy868

I make about $400 a month so as long as its between $150-$200 for the card and the PSU ill be alright.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Download PC Wizard from my signature. Once installed, go to FILE, SAVE AS, (give it a name) and save it to your desktop. Then post the contents of that file here. That should help emosun a bit i think with identifying your computer.


----------



## andloev

I have downloaded wizard... here is some specs

My computer company is a Medion

Mainboard: Asus P5GC-MX/MEDION/SI

Chipset: Intel i945G/Gz

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2200 MHz

Physical Memory: 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM)

!!!! VIDEO CARD !!!!: Intel Corporation 82945G Integrated Graphics Controller

Hard Disk: ST3360320AS (360 GB)

Hard Disk: Generic Flash HS-MS/SD USB Device

DVD-Rom Drive: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N ATA Device

Monitor Type: ViewSonic Ve170mb - 17 inches

Network Card: Attansic (now owned by Atheros) L2 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base-T Controller 

Windows Vista Home Premium Home Edition 6.00.6000

DirectX version 10.00

I hope that was enogh help... Well you could be right that only German sites knows my pc. It says German on my pc. I have another game called Trackmania United. It works fine but the Graphics is not "very good" but they are still better than my old computer's graphics. Im pretty sure my old Pc had a Graphic card... 

Just ask me if you need to know more... THANK YOU!


----------



## emosun

Ok, from what I've gathered your pc should have 1 pci-e 16x slot, which means you could upgrade to pretty much any video card you wish, but you will also need to upgrade your psu as well.

So if your budget is around 200 then we should be able to find a 130$ video card and a 70$ psu.


----------



## emosun

I've put theese together which comes out to just about 200 and should perform quite well.

antec trio 550w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002

geforce 8600 gt 512
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3445092&CatId=1826


----------



## tigran

Hi there everybody, I have the same problem as everybody else around. My Laptop is giving me this error when I try to run the game. My laptop is a Toshiba. the system model is satellite A205, the system type is X86. The specs are :

Driver Version: 7.14.10.1350
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium* , (6.0.6000)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 2037 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	224 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	82 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 2
Processor Speed: 1662 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 27A2
Device Revision: 03


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1413
Current Graphics Mode:	1280 by 800 True Color (60 Hz)

Is there anything i can update to fix this, I'd really prefer not to buy anything.


----------



## emosun

Welcome to TSF tigran. Your laptops video card is not powerful enough and it not interchangeable or removable.


----------



## andloev

THANK YOU EMOSUN!

Im happy with the results, but if u could show me better stuff then i would be more happy. I mean if there are better things for my computer but they cost about 300 dollars, then i would be happy if u showed me.

My budget would be around 400 US DOLLARS

but that doesnt mean that i want the most exspensive, but a good 1 for my pc and has a good price.

You dont have to find new ones if u mean that the others are best for price and quality... THANK YOU AGAIN


----------



## emosun

With that kind of budget you can really get something great.

You could go with this combo which is about 380$ total, but if you mail in the rebate for the video card its only going to be 350$ total. And this setup would be pretty sweet.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3441351&CatId=1826
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001


----------



## Micdaddy868

THANK YOU SO MUCH EMOSUN!!!

ok I just have one more question to ask. Since i have absolutely no idea how to install this stuff what do you think I should do; call Geek Squad or Firedog or something?


----------



## FreoHeaveho

8800GT is good.


----------



## emosun

Its not really hard to install the parts at all. They come with pretty simple instructions in the box. And theres tons of online tutorials on how to install the parts.

But if your not confident that you can do it then I guess a local computer shop or a friend that knows about pc's could do it. Wouldn't reccomend a geek squad tho, lol. I wont get into why.


----------



## Joethornton

Hi, I have the same problem.. The ubyte thing. Could you check if I can change the video card or something like that?

I have a HP Pavilion dv4000


Report Date: 01/13/2008
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	13:03:02
Driver Version: 6.14.10.4764
Operating System: Windows XP* Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (
5.1.2600)
DirectX* Version: 9.0
Physical Memory: 1014 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	128 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	10 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 13 Stepping 8
Processor Speed: 1862 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 2592
Device Revision: 04

Tell me if you need more info..


----------



## andloev

Thank You Emosun!


----------



## emosun

Welcome to TSf Joethornton. Your laptops video card is not removable or interchangeable.


----------



## Joethornton

Ok, so that means that im not able to play CoD4 unless i buy a new computer?
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Micdaddy868

lmfao; k i won't. thanks again emosun.


----------



## emosun

Joethornton said:


> Ok, so that means that im not able to play CoD4 unless i buy a new computer?
> Thanks for the reply


Yes, or to find any pc that meets its minumum requirements.


----------



## Joethornton

Ok, thanks for the reply


----------



## mikester94

hi 
i have just installed call of duty4 and like everyine else i am getting the same problem:ubyte4n vertex data. i have a acer aspire 1640 
specs: intel pentium m740 processor
intel graphics media accelerator 900
40 gb hdd (160gb portable hdd)
1.2gb ram 
DVD-DUAL double layer

do you have any suggestions on what i could get to go in the video slot on the side of my LAPTOP
i cant spend alot!!!!
thanks michael :4-dontkno
:sigh:


----------



## emosun

Welcome to TSF mikester94. Your laptops video card is not removable or upgradeable.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

http://www.engadget.com/2006/07/28/ati-to-release-power-hungry-external-video-card/

Yet, lol!


----------



## emosun

Yea theres another one out there too, they say the performance on them isn't great, but it is however a solution. I've been searching the internet for a while now because it seems alota people in this thread really want a external video card.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Yes you are right, there is definately a market, but i guess the interface will be the limiting factor. Who will spend £150 on something that only marginally improves performance? Get a desktop i say!


----------



## interferon1

My laptop is Acer Aspire 5580. specs are 
core 2 duo : 1.86 mhz
2GB DDR2 ram
intel graphics media accelerator 950.graphic memory is full 256 mb.

and when i run cod4 , i still have that problem .. is there any way i could do like update my driver for graphic card?
my graphic memory is 256 so pretty large but why is there problem?
please help. i am nto pc expert so it would be so grateful to all here.
thanks


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf interferon1. Your pc card may have alot of ram but it probly doesn't support the latest pixel shader.


----------



## nascarmad

I am having the same problem with Call of Duty, I just want to know if there is a solution for my particular laptop. I would like to point out that the game DOES play, albeit not without a few minor problems, on my Compaq Presario sr1920nx desktop. I don't know how much of this info is pertinent so I hope it helps. The features are an AMD64 3500+ and the video card (I think) is integrated Nvidia ge force 6150le. 512 Dram, 200GB HD with a DVD+RW lightscribe double layer 16x drive and runs on XP. My laptop is an HP Pavillion dv6426. It runs on Vista and has an Intel COre Duo Processor 2 GHz 260GB HD, 1024 MB DDR2 SDRAM (2Dimm), lightscribe super multi dvd+rw with doble layer support. It looks like the video card is Intel graphics media accelerator 950 with shared graphics memory. It has an Express Card 54 pc card slot and Expansion port 3. As you can tell, I'm not a computer expert. Can my laptop be upgraded? And please explain about power source. To me, the power source is the plug in the wall or the battery. Oh, and also I'm in the States. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ehoefke

I have a macbook, but am running xp with sp2 on it. I am trying to run the game call of duty 4 but cannot and am receiving the error message video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data. My video card is mobile intel 965 express chipset family. What are my options?


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf ehoefke. Your mac book with windows video card cannot be upgraded or removed. Your options are to try a different pc that meets the minimum requierments.

Welcome to tsf nascarmad. Its doesn't appear your laptop can be upgrade either, but you should upgrade that desktop as it barely meets the requierments for the game aswell.


----------



## octavarium17

I'm having the same problem.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.

Dell Dimension DV051 Intel(R)
Windows XP Media Center Edition
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz 2.79GHz
504 MB of RAM
Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family

Thanks in advance.


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf octavarium17. You most likely can upgrade to a video card as your pc doesn't seem to have one, and you should also upgrade your ram to a gig or more. Are you sure thats the model number of the pc ? I can't seem to find much information about it.


----------



## emosun

Try everest in my sig and use the report tool, then attach it here


----------



## octavarium17

Think this is what you asked for.....
View attachment New Text Document (3).txt


----------



## emosun

Yes thats it exactly. However it looks like your pc has only 2 pci slots and 1 pci-e 1x slot which means your video upgradability is limited. Pretty much the only cards you would put in that pc would be a pci videocard , either a radeon x1550 or x1300. Both cards will technically play the game but not perfect.


----------



## nascarmad

Thanks Emosun, I was afraid of that based on the other threads. :upset: (that's not directed at you, you're just the messenger) A few more questions if I may, please. Reccomendations on updating the desktop? And so I don't make the same mistake, is this the video card for my laptop - Intel graphics media accelerator 950? Thanks, Naz.


----------



## emosun

@ nascarmad. It could use more ram and a better videocard for sure. Maybe a gig or more then a geforce 7 series or ati x series or higher. And yes thats your laptops video card.


----------



## nascarmad

Thanks for all of your input emosun.


----------



## fedowichcod4

i have a brand new acer aspire 5630 notebook and i play call of duty 1 all the time, i get the same UBYTE4N vertex data error everytime i launch the game. i have a nvidia geforce 7300 graphics card i think. help me out


----------



## emosun

Hello fedowichcod4.Your laptop has many different versions with different types of video cards. Right click on the desktop and go to properties , then click the settings tab. In the white box it will say what video card you have post back with it.


----------



## fedowichcod4

your the computer wiz so maybe you could find it somewhere in this mess of information i found.


Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile Report


Report Date: 01/27/2008
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	14:15:17
Driver Version: 7.14.10.1114
Operating System: * , (6.0.6000)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 2037 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	224 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	63 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 2
Processor Speed: 1662 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 27A2
Device Revision: 03


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1377
Current Graphics Mode:	1280 by 768 True Color (60 Hz)



* Devices Connected to the Graphics Accelerator *


Active Notebook Displays: 1


* Notebook *

Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Display Type: Digital
Gamma Value: 2.20
DDC2 Protocol: Supported
Maximum Image Size:	Horizontal: Not Available
Vertical: Not Available
Monitor Supported Modes:
1280 by 800 (60 Hz)
Display Power Management Support:
Standby Mode:	Not Supported
Suspend Mode:	Not Supported
Active Off Mode: Not Supported

* Other names and brands are the property of their respective owners.


----------



## emosun

Looks like yours has the intel graphics which are not powerful enough to play the game.


----------



## fedowichcod4

so i have to stick to cod1 online? =[


----------



## emosun

Or find or buy a computer that meets the minimum requirements.


----------



## fedowichcod4

i wish, i only have this and an older IBM laptop


----------



## emosun

You could find a old pentium 4 machine for bout a 100 and ad a video card. Wouldn't play great but would play.


----------



## smithser

yes im having the same problem heres my system details

dell dimension
intel pentium 4 cpu
3.20ghz 3.19ghz,
512mb of ram


----------



## emosun

Hello smithser, Welcome to tsf, post the model of your pc so we can see what expansion slots it has, most likely you'll need a video card like everyone else here. you also should get more ram too.


----------



## rampage01

i bet your gettin fed up of this now.....
same problem different machine.
i've got a compaq c555eu, can i upgrade it to play cod4?
thank you


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf rampage01. Your laptop also doesnt have upgradeable graphics.


----------



## Renicks

What Can I Do To Get 'Call Of Duty 4' Runing On My Computer?
I'm On My LapTop.

Here Is My Full System Specs...


Code:


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/5/2008, 08:49:53
       Machine name: RYAN-3C5FAA0BAF
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer            
       System Model: Aspire 3690     
               BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
          Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        440  @ 1.86GHz
             Memory: 1014MB RAM
          Page File: 545MB used, 1895MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: The file btaudio.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 3: The file btaudio.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: The registry information for the DirectPlay application 'Submarine Titans' is missing or damaged.  You should reinstall that application.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 950
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_03
   Display Memory: 224.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4543 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 3/23/2006 12:38:50, 45694 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 3/23/2006 12:47:06, 1166972 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-64E2-11CF-2A62-9A20A2C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x27A2
        SubSys ID: 0x00901025
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10250090&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5273 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 8/16/2006 11:21:00, 4304384 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 31
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 31
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

            Description: Bluetooth Audio
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: btaudio.sys
         Driver Version: 5.00.0001.1500 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: 1/17/2006 10:21:52, 328061 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x959
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 8000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

            Description: Bluetooth High Quality Audio
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: btaudio.sys
         Driver Version: 5.00.0001.1500 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: 1/17/2006 10:21:52, 328061 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xB5B
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 44100, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5273 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 8/16/2006 11:21:00, 4304384 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

            Description: Bluetooth Audio
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: btaudio.sys
         Driver Version: 5.00.0001.1500 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 1/17/2006 10:21:52, 328061 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0x4

            Description: Bluetooth High Quality Audio
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: btaudio.sys
         Driver Version: 5.00.0001.1500 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 1/17/2006 10:21:52, 328061 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xCC0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Bluetooth Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Bluetooth High Quality Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CA
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 12:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: DKbFltr
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: DKbFltr.SYS, 12/8/2004 14:10:00, 16896 bytes
| Driver: FILTRCOI.DLL, 12/9/2004 12:04:40, 5120 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 22:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:05:44, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:05:44, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM5
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Submarine Titans (DX7) - Registry: Error, ExeFile:  ()

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 17.6 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD800BEVS-22RST0

      Drive: D:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:54, 49536 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: KC9268X QIQ808M SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:54, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&D8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 17:07:18, 138752 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E3
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E2
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E1
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:56:44, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C4&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys, 6.14.0010.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:47:06, 1166972 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:38:50, 45694 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:38:42, 121467 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdev5.dll, 6.14.0010.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:38:30, 238650 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdd5.dll, 6.14.0010.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:45:54, 956026 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxa32.cpa, 3/23/2006 12:08:32, 524850 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxa32.vp, 3/23/2006 12:08:32, 929 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 3/23/2006 12:08:32, 58704 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 3/23/2006 14:05:42, 23216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:12:26, 73728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:13:32, 61440 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:13:30, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:16:46, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:16:34, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:16:24, 450560 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:12:42, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:13:46, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:17:04, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:17:36, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:13:40, 77824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:16:50, 1503232 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:17:50, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:00, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:02, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:02, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:12:48, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:04, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:04, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:04, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:04, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:06, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:06, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:06, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:06, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:08, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:08, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:08, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:10, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:10, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:10, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:10, 131072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:02, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:02, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:04, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:18:10, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:17:42, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 3.00.0000.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:17:44, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrem.dll, 6.14.0010.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:38:46, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:29:56, 2318336 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4543 (English), 3/23/2006 12:31:34, 524288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iAlmCoIn_v4543.dll, 1.00.1000.0001 (English), 3/23/2006 12:38:44, 61440 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E2\3&B1BFB68&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Generic CardBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_1412&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_10\4&6B16D5B&0&20F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:48, 119936 bytes

     Name: PCI FLASH Memory
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0551&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_01\4&6B16D5B&0&24F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0550&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_01\4&6B16D5B&0&22F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.4069.0001 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:48, 67584 bytes

     Name: PCI FLASH Memory
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0530&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_01\4&6B16D5B&0&21F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI FLASH Memory
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0520&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_01\4&6B16D5B&0&23F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_04221468&REV_01\4&2F707902&0&00E3
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\BCMWL5.SYS, 4.100.0015.0005 (English), 10/12/2006 16:28:42, 604928 bytes

     Name: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_170C&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_02\4&6B16D5B&0&08F0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:50 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:50 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:50 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:05:44 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:40 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:36 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:37 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:37 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:38 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:38 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:38 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:39 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:39 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:39 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:40 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:40 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:40 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:40 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:40 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:40 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:40 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/4/2008 18:46:39 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:48 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:26 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3243 English Final Retail 10/29/2007 22:43:03 1287680 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:05:44 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5504 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1428480 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:18 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:30 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:18 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 17408 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 90624 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:22 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:48 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.05.0011.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero3D Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,4.05.0011.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.3620
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7),0x00602000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.2806
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.05.0011.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.2524
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.05.0011.0000
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0011.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0011.0000
CyberLink SAC Video Decoder(PDVD7 HomeNetwork),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2122
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero3D Transition,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.05.0011.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,3,1,NeVideoHD.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.05.0011.0000
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7),0x00602000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3726
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1424
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.05.0011.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.6317
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Nero3D Text Effect,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0011.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,12,NeDVD.ax,4.05.0011.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1524
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.1803
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0011.0000
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.05.0011.0000
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,DXdec.ax,6.00.0000.1571
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.05.0011.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio2.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0011.0000
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD7),0x00602000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0002.2806
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.1624
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.3711
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.05.0011.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter (PDVD7),0x00600000,1,2,clm4splt.ax,1.00.0000.2803
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0011.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CyberLink H.264/AVC Decoder (PDVD7),0x00602000,2,3,CL264dec.ax,1.07.0000.1815
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.05.0011.0000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3421
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.05.0011.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0011.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.05.0011.0000
CyberLink Streamming Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.1524
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bluetooth Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bluetooth High Quality Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Bluetooth Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Bluetooth High Quality Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Bluetooth Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Bluetooth High Quality Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Bluetooth Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Bluetooth High Quality Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: Bluetooth Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: Bluetooth High Quality Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,6,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Bluetooth Audio,0x00200000,5,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Bluetooth High Quality Audio,0x00200000,5,2,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Please Help.!


----------



## emosun

welcome to tsf Renicks. Your laptop also appear to have intel integrated graphics which are not upgradeable.


----------



## Renicks

Thanks For The Welcome 'EmoSun.

So There Is Nuthing I Can Do  >?


----------



## emosun

You need to either use or buy a pc that meets the games minimum requirements.

And for gosh sakes people stop trying to use your laptops for games!


----------



## smithser

microsoft xp
home edition 
version 02 
service pack 2
if thats not what you want could you tell me where to get what you do want?
thanks


----------



## emosun

@ smithser, post the make and model of your pc


----------



## smithser

and wer do i go for this


----------



## emosun

Well it would probly say right on the front of your computer, something like dell or compaq. Then it would probly have a number after that saying what model it is.


----------



## smithser

dell dimension 3000 is what it says


----------



## emosun

I have looked up your computer and it appears to only have 3 pci slots. The problem with pci slots are that the upgrade ability is very limited. Pretty much the only two card you could get for the machine would be the radeon x1300 or x1550. Both cards will play the game but it won't look very good. Also your pc appears to only have a celeron 2.4ghz and 256mb of ram which should both be also upgraded.


----------



## twitik

hi i have the same error message about ubyte4n my computer doesn't have a dedicated graphics card but has a 3.2 GHz processor with 1GB of RAM is there a way for my CPU to run the video


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf twitik. No the computer needs a graphics card, theres no way arround it. post the pc make and model and your budget range for a new card.


----------



## sliverpanda

I keep geting the UBYTE4N error my.
The p wiz 2008 saids my video card is a Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/GL, 82910GL Integrated Graphics Device


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf panda, please post the make and model pc you have , you will need a video card for it.


----------



## sliverpanda

Manufacturer :	Dell Dimension DV051
Mainboard :	Dell 0JC474
Chipset :	Intel i915GV
Processor :	Intel Pentium 4 521 @ 2800 MHz
Physical Memory :	1024 MB (1 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/GL, 82910GL Integrated Graphics Device
Hard Disk :	ST380819AS (80 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	SONY DVD-ROM DDU1615
Network Card :	Ralink Technology Corp RT2600 802.11 MIMO
Network Card :	Intel Corporation 82562EZ PRO/100 Ethernet Controller
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c (May 2007)


----------



## emosun

From the looks of it your pc has only 1 pci-e 1x slot and 2 pci slots which means your video upgrade is very limited. Pretty much the only cards you can get would be the x1300 or x1550. Heres there links.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3101644&CatId=1603

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2467314&CatId=1603

The x1550 would be the most powerful out of the two, both shouldn't require a psu upgrade as there both low power pci cards.


----------



## rpiercy

i downloaded pc wizard 2008 here is what it said. I ALSO am ONE of the morans tring to play COD 4 on pc. I am attempting to play on PC since my Xbox BROKE.
Please. any help from the experts. here are my speces from PC wizard

Manufacturer :	Dell Dimension DV051
Mainboard :	Dell 0JC474
Chipset :	Intel i915GV
Processor :	Intel Pentium 4 521J @ 2800 MHz
Physical Memory :	512 MB (1 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/GL, 82910GL Integrated Graphics Device
Hard Disk :	SAMSUNG (80 GB)
CD-Rom Drive :	TSSTcorp CD-ROM TS-H192C
DVD-Rom Drive :	HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA4164B
DVD-Rom Drive :	MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
Monitor Type :	Dell Computer DELL E176FP - 17 inches
Network Card :	Intel Corporation 82562EZ PRO/100 Ethernet Controller
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c (May 2007)


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf rpiercy . Your dell Seems to be the exact same as sliverpanda's. Please refer to the reply I sent him above your first post.


----------



## smithser

and how much would 1 of these cards cost?


----------



## emosun

Just to confirm smithser, does your pc only have 256mb of ram? Your going to have to upgrade your ram aswell as thats really low nowadays. And the cpu is also really slow too and should be upgraded. As for how much video cards cost theres really only two cards you can get and that would be the x1300 or x1550. Both are bout 100 to 120 bucks. But you NEED to upgrade the ram too.


----------



## twitik

my pc is a dell 3100 which is upgraded to 1GB 533 MHz ram and the bare minimum cost for a graphics card would be best ty


----------



## emosun

Well twitik your pc has a pci-e slot which means you could pretty much upgrade to any card you want. But I will try to find the most low cost one that should be able to play cod4. Heres a few links, these card shouldn't require a power supply upgrade.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2522422&CatId=1826

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3477294&CatId=1826

Chose ati because they usually have the best price to performance ratio. Both have at least 512mb of ram so even if you can't turn all the accelerations on you'll be able to run it at high resolutions. Out of the two I would recommend the 2600 pro. If these are to high in price i can recommend lower ones but anything lower then these inst going to play very well.


----------



## smithser

no my ram is 512mb will this be enough


----------



## emosun

@ smithser

You should go up to a gig of ram to get the best playability out of it. And as for video card options you could either go with the pci x1300 or x1550. Here is the link for some compatible ram for your dell 3000, you would get two to equal 1 gb.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2714784&CatId=147

And here are the links for the video cards you could get that would be compatible.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2467314&CatId=1603

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3101644&CatId=1603

The x1550 being the best out of the two. let me know if you need any additional help.


----------



## tarurelm

ok, im having a similar problem, heres my computers specs
Dell Laptop Insperion 1720
Intel Core2 Duo CPU [email protected] 1.50ghz
3574 MB Memory(RAM)
Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family

and heres the mesages i get,
Video card or driver doesn't support fullscreen gamma.
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.

Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.

For a laptop what whuold i do because im kinda stuck?


----------



## emosun

welcome to tsf tarurelm. Your laptops video card is not powerful enough for the game. Its also not upgradeable or removable. You'll need to use or buy a pc that meets the system requirements.


----------



## vicbencomo

What would i need to purchase in order to run newer games sush as COD4. what can i buy to just barely get away with running the game and what would i need to buy, to not only run the game, but run it well?!?!?

my computer: 

Pentium(R) 4
cpu-2.80GHz
512mb/Ram
winXP home ed. SP2
graphics device-Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
160GB harddrive
PSU- shall not exceed 165-230w.


----------



## emosun

welcome to tsf vicbencomo. Please post the make and model of the pc or the motherboard manufacturer. You'll need more ram and a videocard.


----------



## BTBAMordecai

Hi. i am having the same problem as everyone else. my card says its a EV700 on Intel 82945G Express chipset family. i guess it dosnt work with it. What type of video card would work?


----------



## emosun

welcome to tsf BTBAMordecai. Please post the make and model pc you have.


----------



## tillcat5

hi there.. i see a theme where your gonna tell me that my video card is not powerful enough.. what i would like to know is if my laptop video card is upgradeable and what i would need.. i have an 
HP dv6000 
intel duo core T5200 1.6GHz 2gb RAm
with a intel 945 express chip

can ya hel me

edit: already found my answer on that. sorry to bother you. I will have to go with my backup plan for and upgrade my desktop . grrrr:upset:


----------



## emosun

if ya need any help let us kno


----------



## cod4 dont work

hi
i have a hp 530 notebook and i have recently bought cod4
it says that 
video card or driver doesnt support ubyte4n vertex data

i have
80gb hardrive
processer intel(r) core(tm) duo cpu t2300 @ 1.66ghz 1.67ghz
ram 1015mb
32-bit operating system


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf, just like everyone else you videocard is not powerful enough and is not interchangeable. You need to read the minimum requirements before buying!


----------



## BlackAdam

Have the same problem."video card or driver doesnt support ubyte4n vertex data"
Chipset :	Intel i943/940GML
Processor :	Intel Core Duo T2300 @ 1666 MHz
Physical Memory :	2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GU Express Integrated Graphics Controller
Hard Disk :	WDC (160 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530A ATA Device
DVD-Rom Drive :	VY7612D WHO136A SCSI CdRom Device
Monitor Type :	SAMSUNG - 15 inches
Network Card :	Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd) Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Operating System :	Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium Home Edition 6.00.6000 
DirectX :	Version 10.00
What can i do to play again?


----------



## Underclocker

Nothing, please read the post before your own.


----------



## emosun

Looks like it doesn't support it sorry.


----------



## jiayao_90

hello, the same thing happened to my computer when I installed Call of Duty 4 which displays:

"----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data."


The specs of my computer are:

Intel Core Duo 1.73 GHZ
2GB Ram
Windows XP
Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset Family

Please Help Me Out.


----------



## emosun

Is this a laptop? Post the pc make and model.


----------



## Underclocker

jiayao_90 said:


> Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset Family


Integrated graphics. Unfortunately, I don't think COD4 supports it.


----------



## Reaper0x

I'm sad that my video card do not suport CoD4 , i have a Intel Mac Mini and the video card is a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator and it cannot be upgraded =( so bad...


----------



## emosun

Well the mac mini's weren't really made to game , in fact I'm not sure why they were made at all. If someone had a need for a small computer they could just buy a laptop.


----------



## R.Bryan

well i have Vista

with this :
procesor core 2 intel - 2.14GHZ
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium* , (6.0.6000)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 2037 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	256 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	126 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Speed: 2133 MHZ
Device Revision: 02

* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1217
Current Graphics Mode:	1280 by 1024 True Color (60 Hz)

and this messega pop out when i play call of duty 4


> ----- Initializing Renderer ----
> ----- Client Initialization Complete -----
> Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
> ----- R_Init -----
> Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
> Pixel shader version is 2.0
> Vertex shader version is 0.0
> Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
> Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.
> 
> 
> Error during initialization:
> Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf, is this a laptop?


----------



## R.Bryan

no... desktop , i want to know what im missing out ??? what do i need to play this game ???


----------



## emosun

You need a better video card. Please psot the make and model pc and your budget for a new card.


----------



## xjay2kayx

umm i was wondering if Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family can support the graphics requirement of COD4?


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf xjay2kayx , no it cant you need a better videocard.


----------



## R.Bryan

The game needs 256 mg video card ? and i have Maximum Graphics Memory: 256 MB Why do i need to upgrade ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## emosun

Because your integrated graphics gpu is not powerful enough for the game , you have enough vga ram but the gpu is a just basic graphics. You will need a video card.


----------



## smokedeegreens

hello I have the same problem I run cod4 and it says my video card or driver doesn't support vertex data....
I have an hp...
Model #: m7760n
Product #: RK570AA-ABA
Serial #: MXX6510L88
Software Build #: 71NAv3PrA2
Service ID #: 021-607
PCBRAND: Pavilion
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver Report


Driver Version: 7.14.10.1461
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium* , (6.0.6000)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 2037 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	256 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	110 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Speed: 2133 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 2772
Device Revision: 02


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1217
Current Graphics Mode:	1440 by 900 True Color (60 Hz)
what do u suggest????


----------



## emosun

You need to install a new graphics card. Post your budget for a new one.


----------



## smokedeegreens

my budget is between 150$ to $200


----------



## emosun

This combo should suit you best. You will need to get a video card and psu to suppot the video card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150278
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004

Comes out to just about 200$.


----------



## smokedeegreens

thank you very much for the help i will go with your recommendations


----------



## young 3D

Error : UBYTE4N vertex.....
I have a Dell Dimension E310
I think it has a PCI-E port....
512 mb ram.

budget for new graphics card..... $100-150.
power supply if needed...... $30-60
I can upgrade the ram if its a must.
I was looking at the EVGA 512-P2-N757-TR GeForce 8600 GT 512MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP graphics card

and don't know if it'll work in my comp.

please let me know my options.


----------



## emosun

That computer doesn't have a pci-e x16 or agp slot. Only pci and pci-e 1x slots. Your video upgrade is very limited. I would recommend a different computer.


----------



## antiheroplus

*COD4 error EBYTE4N~~~~~Please help!!!*

Hey, I'm getting the same message. Can someone please tell me what I need to do and why I cannot run COD4? Thanks for the help :smile:

specs


Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile Report


Report Date: 09/11/2008
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	15:49:24
Driver Version: 7.14.10.1280
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium* , (6.0.6000)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 2037 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	358 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	168 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Speed: 1595 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 2A02
Device Revision: 03


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1518
Current Graphics Mode:	1280 by 800 True Color (60 Hz)



* Devices Connected to the Graphics Accelerator *


Active Notebook Displays: 1


* Notebook *

Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Display Type: Digital
Gamma Value: 2.20
DDC2 Protocol: Supported
Maximum Image Size:	Horizontal: Not Available
Vertical: Not Available
Monitor Supported Modes:
1280 by 800 (60 Hz)
Display Power Management Support:
Standby Mode:	Not Supported
Suspend Mode:	Not Supported
Active Off Mode: Not Supported


----------



## emosun

Your computers onboard video is not powerful enough to run the game. And since it appears to be a laptop your out of luck. you will need to find or buy a pc that meets the minimum requirements.


----------



## antiheroplus

alright thanks. One more thing, is my laptop capable of playing other online games? Like Wow or Spore? Or do I also need to get a new Pc? Thanks for the help man.


----------



## emosun

Its should be able to do WoW but im not sure about spore.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

antiheroplus said:


> alright thanks. One more thing, is my laptop capable of playing other online games? Like Wow or Spore? Or do I also need to get a new Pc? Thanks for the help man.


Go to http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest and select the game you wish to play. It will then tell you if you can or not.


----------



## Trozz

Hi, I also get the Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data..

these are my system specs.. please let me know if theres anything I can do other than getting a new comp/graphics card.. But if thats the case I guess ill have to go get a job rofl..

EDIT: lol woops forggot to link specs
http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/hp-pavilion-dv5000z-turion/4507-3121_7-31727903.html?tag=mncol;psum


----------



## emosun

Nope , you will have to use or buy a pc that meets the minimum requirements.


----------



## Trozz

emosun said:


> Nope , you will have to use or buy a pc that meets the minimum requirements.


BOOO lol.. time to get off my lazy *** and job hunt then 
thx


----------



## Hom3lesshero

Hello, I know that this thread is old but im hoping that someone will help me out. i've been getting the same error as the others.
Report Date: 09/20/2008
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	19:58:17
Driver Version: 7.14.10.1295
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium* , Service Pack 1 (6.0.6001)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 2037 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	358 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	156 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Speed: 1862 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 2A02
Device Revision: 0C


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1471
Current Graphics Mode:	1280 by 800 True Color (60 Hz)


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf. Post the make and model of the computer. Or if its a laptop your about 95% screwed.


----------



## Hom3lesshero

Yes i do have a laptop.

sony vaio
intel pentium dual CUP T2390 @ 1.86GHz 1.87 GHz
2GB RAM
32-bit operating system

i've got vista and don't know where to find the video card information


----------



## emosun

Well It has the integrated intel graphics and isn't capable of running the game.


----------



## Hom3lesshero

so if i wanted to run it would it be fine getting a new video card and having someone install it?
and if so what kind of video card would you suggest


----------



## emosun

I would suggest you get or use a different computer. Yours is not capable of a graphics upgrade because its a laptop.


----------



## Relientk

emosun said:


> Welcome to the quickly growing thread xcortman. Your laptop has intel extreme graphics two which is not powerful enough for the game and is not removable, sorry.


Ok, if ur willing to help me, I am getting these same messages for my computer, its pretty old but at least its not a labtop tho i do have the same GFX card. Unfortunately i cannot run CoD4 until i get this up and running. Any suggestions?

These r my specs:

Manufacturer: P4i6G 
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 
Memory: 502MB RAM 
Hard Drive: 40 GB 
Video Card: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller 
Monitor: Gateway EV700 
Sound Card: C-Media Wave Device 
Speakers/Headphones: 
Keyboard: USB Root Hub 
Mouse: USB Root Hub 
Mouse Surface: 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf Relientk .

It would be best if you just posted the make and model of the pc.


----------



## Relientk

Thank you for the help  lol (sry i didt respond ) but im getting a new ATI GFX card brand new for like $10 from a friend in the Comp business. Thanks for everything and continue to do what u do!


----------



## Relientk

Btw the card that im getting for 10 bucks is the ATI Radeon 3850


----------



## emosun

Hmm , that card won't run on your stock powersupply. And it might not work at all because it pci-e 2.0. And your celeron and 512mb of ram will really bottleneck it. And if its 10 dollars I would be worried as to weather it's fried or not.


----------



## Relientk

well its a brand new card, but about the other stuff, ill have to look into it


----------



## emosun

Well brand new stuff can be fried. And I have a pretty good feeling you don't have a proper powersupply in there if you've never changed it.


----------



## Relientk

well i am not quite sure what is in there considering my dad installed a bunch of stuff and im not quite sure what is in it atm. I kno he did install a new power supply and some other stuff but im not sure what brand or anything it is


----------



## Underclocker

You can easily check the specs of your PSU, just open the case and look at the sticker affixed to the unit. You need to be running 600W+, 26A output on the +12V rail for the 3850.


----------



## jasonguts86

I pretty much know that its all about the graphics card by now....but here...

tell me what i gots to do.

Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver Report


Report Date: 10/15/2008
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	14:03:59
Driver Version: 7.14.10.1461
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium* , Service Pack 1 (6.0.6001)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 3061 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	286 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	138 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Speed: 2199 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 29C2
Device Revision: 02


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1471
Current Graphics Mode:	1440 by 900 True Color (60 Hz)



* Devices Connected to the Graphics Accelerator *


Active Monitors: 1


* Monitor *

Monitor Name: HP w1907 Wide LCD Monitor
Display Type: Analog
Gamma Value: 2.20
DDC2 Protocol: Supported
Maximum Image Size:	Horizontal: 16.0 inches
Vertical: 10.0 inches


----------



## emosun

Post the make and model computer you have and your budget for a videocard. Also post any changes to the harware you have done , added ram ect..


----------



## jasonguts86

Manufacturer HP-Pavilion 
Model KJ379AA-ABA a6400f

budget is under $100 as I am broke. I need bang for the buck... preferrably as cheap as possible


----------



## emosun

Well lucky you most people want quality as well but just cheap is easy. Theese should all work w/o psu upgrades.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3145095&CatId=1826
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3636417&CatId=1826
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3478852&CatId=1826


----------



## Efini

Allow me to tickle your brain with this one:
Im getting the same error as everyone else, but it seems that i shouldnt be. 

The computer is a Gateway C-140x running an ATI Radeon 2300 HD.
I know thats far from powerful for graphics but its held its own pretty well with every other game ive thrown at it. Whats really concerning to me is that a number of other owners of the same model computer have been able to run CoD4 no prob. In fact from the screenshots ive seen it runs quite well on this model. So why on earth am i getting the error? Im on a fresh re-install of XP, all updates applied, all latest drivers installed. Let me know if you can figure this one out.


----------



## emosun

Since its an integrated chip I'm not 100% sure it would work. It in theory should because of its series. Were the others running it with there onboard 2300? Other models could have videocards.


----------



## sstaytru

I have the same problem, except I am using the new CoD:WW (CoD 5)

My system is an Acer Aspire AST690-UP925A with an Intel 946GZ Express chipset. The properties state that it is an Intel Graphics Media Acellerator Driver. Do I have a card, or will I need to acquire one?

This is getting to be un-nerving, as everytime a new game comes out they require a new card.


----------



## emosun

That chip is basic onboard graphics. You need to install a actual videocard to play cod5.


----------



## austinalien

i get message video or drive doesnt support UBYTE4N VERTEX DATA

heres specs 
Processor memory: 2048 mg
lightsrcirbe technology hard drive: 360 gb



dvd/cd burner with lightsricbe technology Graphics: Intelk graphics media accerlator 950


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf austinalien. You too like the other need to install and actual videocard or use a pc that has one.


----------



## austinalien

ummm is there a way to get it free no money =/ :4-dontkno :normal::normal::normal::normal::normal::normal::laugh::tongue::tongue::tongue::grin::grin::grin::smile::smile::1angel:


----------



## emosun

No , you usually have to pay for graphics cards. Or you can install it on a friends computer that meets the minimum spc.


----------



## Anglesea2490

Ive installed new (JAMES BOND QUANTUM OF SOLACE) and its come ip saying this video card or driver does not support (UBYTE4N vertex data). Can Anyone help me with this problem??

Windows Vista- Home Premium
Hewlett Packard
Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
RAM 1015
32 Bit Operating System


Thank 
Anglesea2490


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf Anglesea2490 

Post the make and model computer you have , it should say on the front of the tower.


----------



## Anglesea2490

HP Pavillion

Thanks Anglesea2490


----------



## emosun

Thank you but we need to know which Hp pavilion , there will be a number after it.


----------



## Anglesea2490

a6021.uk

thanks


----------



## emosun

Thank you , your pc is upgradeable. Post your budget for the upgrade.


----------



## iphoneaddict14

Please help. I have just installed COD5 on my laptop and I get the same error as everyone else. I have a Dell Inspiron E1405 running Vista Home Premium with an intel core duo 1.6 ghz 1 gb of ram and an intel graphics media accelerator 950


----------



## emosun

Sorr but that laptop does not have a dedicated graphics solution. It just has basic integrated graphics. You'll need to use a pc that has a videocard in it.


----------



## 6o4_dc

HP Pavillion PC a6157c


----------



## 6o4_dc

If I need a new vc, please suggest me decent ones, not the best nor the worst. Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97

6o4_dc said:


> If I need a new vc, please suggest me decent ones, not the best nor the worst. Thank you.


What kind of budget do you have?


----------



## 6o4_dc

Not a high one lol
I'm still in High school....and nto working so..i'll be waiting for xmas to come..=)


----------



## Wrench97

This is about as high as you can go without having to change the power supply out Gateway does not put a very big supply in their units> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130313


----------



## 6o4_dc

How well can games run on that vc?
Will it be choppy?


----------



## Wrench97

Depends on the games your looking at not the latest like Crysis, others on lower settings it will be ok


----------



## 6o4_dc

Like..
Cod [email protected], Cod4, GoW
CS1.6 plays fine right now..


----------



## Wrench97

Grears of war your close on cpu speed but should run ok , WOW will run fine, Call of Duty 4 again your close on minimum cpu speed lower settings should run, Call of duty should be fine also. 
Anything you are currently running will run better on the 8400.

Ideally you would want a 9600GT but that will take a 550w power supply and run you about $175-200 for both


----------



## 6o4_dc

What's the vc and power supply called..like name. =)


----------



## Wrench97

For power this is a 600w Quality unit but at the moment with rebates cheaper then the 550w> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010

9600GT> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130360


----------



## 6o4_dc

Hmm I live in Canada so prices are gonna be hella high...
Powersupply is less than 100<--luckily
9600gt is..151...too much for a student like me haha
8400 is 50...
so...should I just buy the 8400 and hopefully see if it can run CoD5 or GoW?


----------



## Wrench97

I think that would be the way to go save up and later one you can build the pc you want.
In Canada check www.newegg.ca


----------



## 6o4_dc

So...how hard is it to install a VC?


----------



## Wrench97

Not very hard at all, In device manager you disable you current video shut the computer down install the card in the pcie slot which will be the largest one close to the cpu. turm the computer on tapping F8, select vga mode when windows loads disable you antivirus and put the driver cd in and load the drivers reboot, play a game

http://video.about.com/desktopvideo/videocardr3-mov.htm


----------



## 6o4_dc

Time to find some work to do!! =)


----------



## korrupt16

hey guys im having the same problem and i dont know why.
it says video car or driver doesnt accelerate transform and ligting.
Video car or driver doesnt support UBYTE4N vertex data.

can someone help me ?

heres my specs

intel celeron D
CPU 3.46ghz 
1.49 gb of ram


----------



## emosun

please post the make and model of the pc and we will see what graphics can be added. Also post your budget.


----------



## pornelius

hi

i've got a new macbook with the nvidia 9400M!
my system has got the small 2.0ghz dual and 2gb RAM!

now i installed cod 5 via crossover!
the UBYTE4N vertex data failure appears in the log!

is there anything i can do about it?
all other newer games do run on my system via crossover!

cheers!


----------



## emosun

I would imagine the game cannot read the 9400's drivers useing crossover , boot camp aparently works.


----------



## paperchoc8

i have the same problem but i am not deep into computers i know about cookies and stuff but is there something i can download to?


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf paperchoc8.

Please post the make and model of your computer. It will say on the side or front of your tower. It will say the make , model , and number. An example would be dell / xps / 310


----------



## Vissionplus3

hi 
i have such a problem, iw ill be very glag if u could help me
my computer specs
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver Report


Report Date: 12/08/2008
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	11:44:31
Driver Version: 6.14.10.4864
Operating System: Windows XP* Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600)
Default Language: Arabic
DirectX* Version: 9.0
Physical Memory: 2037 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	384 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	9 MB
Processor: x86
Processor Speed: 3066 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 29C2
Device Revision: 10


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1471
Current Graphics Mode:	1024 X 768 True Color (60 Hz)


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf Vissionplus3.

Your videocard is not powerful enough to play the game.


----------



## vreighn

here is the info from running pc wizzard.. 
With this laptop is is possible to use a video card through the external slot? I am trying to run call of duty 4 and am getting the UBYTE4N error.

Thanks greatly appreciated!!


Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: Friday 02 January 2009 at 20:53

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Manufacturer : Dell XPS MXC051

> Mainboard : Dell Unspecified

> Chipset : Intel i910GML/i915GMS

> Processor : Intel Pentium M 750 @ 1866 MHz

> Physical Memory : 1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family

> Hard Disk : Hitachi (59 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : SONY DVD+-RW DW-Q58A

> Monitor Type : 142 inches

> Network Card : Broadcom Corp BCM440x 100Base-TX Fast Ethernet

> Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c (May 2007)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf.

That laptop also appears to have a fixed intel graphics card. And If you are refering to the external pcmcia slot , thats more made for wireless cards or extra usb ports.


----------



## neobasslines

or floppy drive.


----------



## surfwid

Just checking to see if this posts.


----------



## surfwid

OK - I just tried to install Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare for my grandson and got the UBYTE4N vertex data notice. I'm on a brand new HP w1907 desktop computer. Does this computer not have a video card that supports this game? What should I do? Help!


----------



## Wrench97

Well a HP W1907 is a Monitor so it would depend on the PC it is hooked up to?


----------



## neobasslines

yeah. maybe you got the wrong brand or model description.

anyway, thats a nice monitor.


----------



## surfwid

You're right! I posted the monitor number, not the computer. Ooooops! :laugh: The computer model is HP a6642p. I went to Office Depot this morning (where I purchased the computer a couple of weeks ago) and they were USELESS. The young man in the computer department basically knew nothing. I've also gone to HP support online, and am waiting for a reply. Hopefully, I will be able to get this game loaded soon.


----------



## Wrench97

That would have integrated video from the G33 chipset motherboard so you will need to install a Video card and a power supply to play the game.


----------



## vreighn

Thanks for the heads up on my laptop..
ok so heres another stretch.. a pc i built many moons ago..


os win xp sp2
asus k8n mother board. chipset is the invidia nforce 3 250
currently 512mb ddr400 but I can go up to 3g of pc3200 (I know I need to address that)
its has an athlon xp 2600 running at 1.8ghz.. not over clocked....yet lol

what I am looking for is a recomendation on a video card that will run cod4 to the best this system could do. I do know the mb is keyed for a 1.5v agp slot.

Again Thanks for your help


----------



## surfwid

Thanks so much for your help. I will read your PSU information and purchase what's necessary. You guys are great!


----------



## emosun

To vreghn,

You should max out the both the ram and cpu in that rig as the part would be realitively cheap. Also post the powersupply that rig is useing and your budget.


----------



## vreighn

lol budget... well I never budgeted the upgrade..the game was a Christmas gift... so.. I guess the best I can get for the best price.. but I also know you get what you pay for. I would base it on how much time it buys on this system..especially seeing as how its video card may not be moveable to another board..then again this board could do other things I dont use it for..ie sata, raid.
I guess figure $100 on a card, but knowing its now an obsolete style and a good one may be more ,I am willing to entertain cost for the best experience possible for the game. LOL I am on old HL/CS gamer who hasn't played in years and love what the new graphics look like..

BTW The power supply is a 400w.

Once again I am very appreciative of your help in this..


----------



## emosun

What card is currently in the computer , ati or nvidia?


----------



## vreighn

its an old ati all in wonder.. although I have no preference to what goes in next.


----------



## emosun

In that case a 2600 pro / 3650 agp would be ok , just make sure its the pro and not the xt , and that it has ddr2 and not ddr3. An xt with ddr3 would be a little too much for your powersupply.

Also , that board supports 3 gb of ram so snag a cheapo stick and add at least another gig so it's 1.5gb or more. It uses ddr 266/333/400.


----------



## peddyy

I HAS INSTALLED CALL OF DUTY AND UPON START UP IT SHOWS A MESSAGE........UBYTE4N Vertex Data required to runthis program...
What do we need to do to get this operational...??


Graphics card is Radeon HD2600

Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	251 MB


----------



## emosun

Welcome to tsf.

Are your drivers for the card installed? Also , you don't need to type in caps , we can read lower case letters just fine.


----------



## peddyy

not sure trying to find drivers that support UBYTE4N vertex data (Call of Duty) but no luck.....i a nube...


----------



## peddyy

need a link...


----------



## emosun

Vertex data support is a hardware thing not software. If you actually have a 2600 then it supports the game , and just doesn't have the driver installed for the card itself.

If you actually don't have a 2600 and just basic graphics then you need a videocard to play.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

I cannot believe this thread is still going.

IF YOU GET THIS ERROR YOUR HARDWARE IS INSUFFICIENT - PERIOD. Sorry emo, just cannot believe 14 pages and still people are asking this? lol


----------



## emosun

Yea no kidding, it's gotten to the point tho where they seem to know thats the problem and are just asking what hardware they need now.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

you're working hard there mate, respect.


----------



## dennis177

Help! i got call of duty 4 today and it doesnt work. it says "Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data."
i have a gateway gt5660e, graphics card is an Intel graphics media accelerator 950 and the processor is an Intel Core 2 Duo E4500
please respond ASAP


----------



## emosun

Your onboard graphics are not capable of playing the game , you need videocard.


----------



## fuzzion510

emosun said:


> Your onboard graphics are not capable of playing the game , you need videocard.


hey man i was wondering if you could help me out too.

Ive got a Dell laptop. 

Model: Inspiron 1720

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHZ

RAM: 3.0GB


----------



## FreoHeaveho

FreoHeaveho said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still going.
> 
> IF YOU GET THIS ERROR YOUR HARDWARE IS INSUFFICIENT - PERIOD. Sorry emo, just cannot believe 14 pages and still people are asking this? lol


----------



## fuzzion510

well obviously it is. i knew that but i seen that somebody else might know i little bit more than me and might be able to help out. so y u complainin nobody asked u for help


----------



## emosun

This problem is a flat out hardware in ability to play the game. You need to either use a machine thats meets it's videocard requirements or buy a machine that meets it.


----------

